# Hedgehog birthday cake



## HaileyRese (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey, so today is my hedgehog's birthday and I saw a photo of a little hedgehog birthday party and at the party there was a birthday cake. I thought it would be super cute for me to make my hedgehog one. The only problem is I don't know how to make it. Does anyone have a hedgehog cake recipe? Also any other cute ideas for a hedgehog birthday party?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is the one I used.

Hedgehog safe cake
1 cup rice flour
1 cup baking soda
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/4 cup olive oil
1 cup shredded carrots
1 tsp vanilla
1/3 cup honey
1 egg
Mix flour and baking soda together and then add all other ingredients.
Bake at 350 for 30 minutes.
Frost with sugar-free yogurt
Garnish with mealworms


----------



## HaileyRese (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you so much!!!


----------

